# LED Steuerung



## ashtray (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich mal wieder ein kleines Projekt am laufen habe kommen auch gleich wieder neue Fragen auf, bei denen ihr mir sicher helfen könnt.

Zu meinem Vorhaben: Ich möchte eine LED-Beleuchtung für mein Meerwasser-Aquarium bauen. Die Lampe soll insgamt eine Leistung zwischen 75 und 100 Watt haben (da  bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher) und aus LEDs mit unterschiedlicher Lichtfarbe bestehen.

Das Gehäuse wird aus einem Alu-Block gefräst, und erhält Kühlrippen, damit auf weitere Kühlmaßnahmen verzichtet werden kann.

Die Lampe selbst soll unterschiedliche Funktionen aufweisen:

Die LED sollen dimmbar sein, damit ein Sonnenauf / Untergang simuliert werden kann. Ein Jahreskalender soll programmiert werden, der Nachts mit einigen wenigen LED die Mondphasen simuliert. Ein Temperatursensor soll auch enthalten, sein, damit die Temperatur überwacht werden kann und bei überschreiten eines Grenzwertes die Lampe abgeschaltet wird.

So, das waren mal die Grundzuge meine Vorhabens. Hier fallen nun schon die ersten Fragen an:

- Welche RelaisKarte würdet ihr für diese Anwendung empfehlen?
- Wie schaffe ich es, die LED zu Dimmen kontrolliert, dauer von 0 bis 100 Prozent soll stufenlos programmierbar sein. Welches Bauteil realisiert ein solches Dimmen?
- Welcher Tempsensor eignet sich für die Lampe?

Wie ihr seht bin ich Steuerungstechnisch noch blutiger Anfäger, daher würde ich mich über eure HIlfe sehr freuen.

MFG

Patrik


----------



## TimoK (7 Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mir fallen da spontan zwei Dinge ein:

Du bist dir schon im Klaren darüber, wie hell 100W LED's sind? Da hast du schon richtig Licht...

Ich kenne mich nicht mit den benötigten Frequenzanteilen am Licht für Fische aus, aber passt das Farbspektrum zu den benötigten Farben? Soweit ich weiß gibt es doch auch extra UV Lampen, da normale Lampen nicht so einen hohen UV-Anteil haben, wie Fische in der natürlichen Umgebung vorfinden. 

Mit einer Relaiskarte kannst du leider nicht dimmen, sondern nur ein/ausschalten. Entweder du hast jede Menge Kanäle, schaltest die einzelnen LED's und "dimmst" über das einzelne zuschalten, oder du brauchst Analogausgänge, mit denen kannst du dimmen. Es gibt einige Schaltungsbeispiele im Netz, ob die für deine Leistung und Anwendung passen müsstest du natürlich gucken...


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Senator42 (7 Dezember 2010)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht mit den benötigten Frequenzanteilen am Licht für Fische aus, aber passt das Farbspektrum zu den benötigten Farben? Soweit ich weiß gibt es doch auch extra UV Lampen, da normale Lampen nicht so einen hohen UV-Anteil haben, wie Fische in der natürlichen Umgebung vorfinden.



im aqua sind doch sicher pflanzen, vor allem DIE brauchen UV-licht.

wird LED nicht mit PWM "gedimmt"? wie gut "sehen" die fische das flimmern?
vielleicht werden die verrückt und rennen gegen das glas:-(  ??

futterautomat hast du schon?


----------



## ashtray (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo an euch beide.

So früh hätte ich gar nicht mit Rückmeldungen gerechnet. Also zu euren Fragen:

Es handelt sich um ein Meerwasseraquarium, es sind also keine Pflanzen darin, sondern Korallen. Es gibt schon einige LED-Leuchten für den Meerwasser-Bereich. Wie viel Watt ich wirklich brauche muss ich noch genau überdenken, es wird auf jeden Fall zwischen 50 und 100 Watt liegen, da auch Korallen Photosynthese betreiben und sehr viel Licht benötigen.

Das "Flimmern" stört die Tiere nicht. Wie schon gesagt, es gibt bereits reine LED-Beleuchtung speziell für Meerwasser-Aquarien, die funktionieren super.

Im moment betreibe ich mein Becken mit 100 Watt T5 Leuchstoffröhren und hoffe mir durch den Einsatz von LED eine Energieersparniss. Das heißt ich bin auf der suche nach LED mit möglichst hoher Lumen/Watt Emission. Verwenden werde ich (vielleicht) einige Nichia NS9W153MT, dann noch was mit mehr Blauanteil.

Welche Karten kann ich zum dimmen dann verwenden (Bzw. welche art von Steuerungskarte hat analoge Ausgänge?)? Hast du da eine genaue Idee? Steuern solche Karten mit analogem Ausgang dann direkt die LED an, oder habe ich hier noch einen zwischenschritt, damit nicht die komplette Leistung über die Karte läuft? Ohweh ich werd selbst mal ne runde Googlen, sonst wird meine Fragenliste endlos. Danke aber schonmal für die Hinweise! PMW muss ich noch Googeln, kann dazu grad noch nichts sagen.

Achja: Futtermautomat habe ich, allerdings gekauft, keine eigenbau-lösung!

Auf jeden fall schonmal vielen Dank an euch!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Dezember 2010)

*Glaskugelzurückwirft* 




> Es handelt sich um ein Meerwasseraquarium, es sind also keine Pflanzen darin, sondern Korallen. Es gibt schon einige LED-Leuchten für den Meerwasser-Bereich. Wie viel Watt ich wirklich brauche muss ich noch genau überdenken, es wird auf jeden Fall zwischen 50 und 100 Watt liegen, da auch Korallen Photosynthese betreiben und sehr viel Licht benötigen.


Mag sein, dass es LED-Lampen für den Meerwasserbereich gibt, aber wenn die nicht gedimmt sind, dann flackern die auch nicht. Das mit den 100W bezweifle ich allerdings immernoch stark. (Wie groß ist das Aquarium?)



> Das "Flimmern" stört die Tiere nicht. Wie schon gesagt, es gibt bereits reine LED-Beleuchtung speziell für Meerwasser-Aquarien, die funktionieren super.


Wie schon geschrieben, vielleicht ohne Dimmer/PWM?



> Im moment betreibe ich mein Becken mit 100 Watt T5 Leuchstoffröhren
> und hoffe mir durch den Einsatz von LED eine Energieersparniss. Das heißt ich bin auf der suche nach LED mit möglichst hoher Lumen/Watt Emission. Verwenden werde ich (vielleicht) einige Nichia NS9W153MT, dann noch was mit mehr Blauanteil.



Dass LEDs Energie Sparen ist mir schon klar, wäre nett zu wissen, wieviele 100W Leuchtstoffröhren im moment verbaut sind. Um wieder auf deine 100W LEDs zurück zu kommen müssten das "pi mal daumen" 10 Stück sein!



> Welche Karten kann ich zum dimmen dann verwenden (Bzw. welche art von Steuerungskarte hat analoge Ausgänge?)?


Was für eine Steuerung hast du denn? (Es ist schwierig ne Ausgangskarte zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht mal weiss, um welche Steuerung es hier geht)



> Hast du da eine genaue Idee? Steuern solche Karten mit analogem Ausgang dann direkt die LED an, oder habe ich hier noch einen zwischenschritt, damit nicht die komplette Leistung über die Karte läuft?



Vermutlich "zwischenschritt" wie du es nennst, ansonsten hilft hier Google oder Wiki schonmal weiter. Hier solltest du dir erstmal die "Basics" aneignen, bevor du an eine Steuerung denkst!



> Ohweh ich werd selbst mal ne runde Googlen, sonst wird meine Fragenliste endlos. Danke aber schonmal für die Hinweise! PMW muss ich noch Googeln, kann dazu grad noch nichts sagen.


Das würde wohl (allen) weiterhelfen.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## ashtray (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo auch                                                                          Unimog-HeizeR

Also hier noch ein paar Rückmeldungen von mir: Ich betreibe das Aquarium mit insgesamt ca. 100 Watt. Das heißt 4x24 Watt um genau zu sein. Im moment Frage ich noch beim Hersteller der Leuchtstoff-Röhren an, wie viel Lumen diese genau abgeben. Da ich bis jetzt LED mit max 130 l/W entdeckt habe, wird es wohl auch hier auf irgenwas zwischen 50 und 100 Watt hinauslaufen, damit ich auf die selbe Lichtleistung komme. Oder siehst du das anders? Wie kommst du darauf, dass 100 Watt LED die gleiche Lichleistung wie 1000 Watt T5 Röhren bringen? Wenn du dir die fertigen LED-Lichtlösungen anschaust haben diese auch zwischen 50 und 160 Watt.

Wie schon gesagt, es gibt bereits LED Lösungen (die auch gedimmt werden). Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass dies nicht von nachteil ist. Siehe hier.

Steuerung hab ich noch gar keine, genau gesagt hab ich noch nichts bis auf Ideen für LED und Grundköprer. Alles andere muss noch erarbeitet werden. Ich dachte an einen Microcontroller, der über eine Schnittstelle die LED ansteuert. Um genaueres zu sagen bin ich noch nicht tief genug in die Thematik eingedrungen! Ich suche nur einige Stichworte, damit ich mich besser einlesen kann, um dann weiter Fragen stellen zu können. Die grundlegensten Dinge sind mir aus 2 Steuerungstechnik Vorlesungen bekannt, Praxiserfahrung fehlt mir nur eben leider total.

Gruß

Patrik


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Dezember 2010)

ashtray schrieb:


> Hallo auch                                                                          Unimog-HeizeR
> 
> Also hier noch ein paar Rückmeldungen von mir: Ich betreibe das Aquarium mit insgesamt ca. 100 Watt. Das heißt 4x24 Watt um genau zu sein. Im moment Frage ich noch beim Hersteller der Leuchtstoff-Röhren an, wie viel Lumen diese genau abgeben. Da ich bis jetzt LED mit max 130 l/W entdeckt habe, wird es wohl auch hier auf irgenwas zwischen 50 und 100 Watt hinauslaufen, damit ich auf die selbe Lichtleistung komme. Oder siehst du das anders? Wie kommst du darauf, dass 100 Watt LED die gleiche Lichleistung wie 1000 Watt T5 Röhren bringen? Wenn du dir die fertigen LED-Lichtlösungen anschaust haben diese auch zwischen 50 und 160 Watt.



Ich verstehe im moment den tieferen sinn dahinter nicht... 
Du willst 100 Watt Leuchtstoffröhren durch 100W LEDs ersetzen, wo soll da eine Energieeinsparung sein? 

Ich rechne LEDs mit ca. Faktor 10.
Das heisst, dass 10W LED ca. 100W "Konventionellem" Licht entsprechen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ashtray (7 Dezember 2010)

Ich sage ja zwischen 50 und 100 Watt und hoffe, dass ich gegen die 50 komme natürlich 

Woher hast du den Faktor 10? Ich bemühe mich schon seit Tagen genau herauszubekommen, wie viel Lumen meine alten Leuchstoffröhren abgeben, damit ich bei der Lichtintensität gleich bleibe. Faktor 10 kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, es gibt ja keine 10 Watt LED Aquariumleuchte, die für Meerwasser angeboten wird. Da geht es bei 50 Watt los.

Achja: Kann es sein, dass sich dein Faktor 10 auf Glühbrinen bezieht? Das könnte hinkommen!

Edit: Habe eben die Herstellerangaben meiner alten T5 Röhren bekommen:

Blaue Lampe hat 30 Lumen / Watt
Weise mit 10.000k Hat 75-85 Lumen Watt (hiervon habe ich 2)
Weise mit 15.000k hat 45 -60 Lumen Watt 

Habe also insgesamt eine Lichleistung von 6240 Lumen

MFG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2010)

ashtray schrieb:


> ..Wie schon gesagt, es gibt bereits LED Lösungen (die auch gedimmt werden)...


Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die Helligkeit der LEDs zu steuern. Eine Möglichkeit ist es, den Strom zu verändern, dann flimmert garnichts. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Ansteuerung über ein PWM-Signal, dann flimmerts. Man sollte unbedingt abklären, welche Frequenzen die Tiere sehen können. Kann ein Flimmern eigentlich auch die Pflanzen oder Korallen beeinflussen? Nicht das da irgend etwas mutiert  .


----------



## winnman (7 Dezember 2010)

Flimmern wird die Korallen nicht stören, eher die Fische.

Ich würde in diesem Fall aber auf die Helligkeitssteuerung einzelner LED´s verzichten und einfach auf Gruppensteuerung der LED´s gehen wird einfach einfacher und kostengünstiger:

Die Lichttemperatur sollte jeweils ähnlich sein, ist aber nur beim "Tageslicht wirklich wichtig, in den Übergängen / Dämmerung nicht wirklich interessant, da wäre eventuell auch ein erhöhter Blauanteil nicht schlecht.

Ich würde ca. 10 Gruppen bilden, wenn alle leuchten = Tag, dann schrittweise mit 15 -20 min einzelne Wegschalten.

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich im nicht vorhandenen UV Anteil der LED, das ist das Wichtigste für Korallen. Ich habe selber über 3 Jahre ein Meerwasseraquarium betrieben, hab dafür HQI verwendet, 2 St 250W für ca. 300L Schaubereich und nochmal 300L für Filter, . . .
Hatten damals mehr Zuchterfolg bei den Korallen als das "Haus der Natur" (Robert Hofrichter ist der Mittelmeerexperte in Europa  ) leider musste das Aquarium Mangels Sicherheit der Stromversorgung (2x Supergau = kein Strom für mehr als 10h) wider eingestellt werden (War bei uns im Tauchclub, da ist manchmal auch für mehrere Tage keiner hingekommen).


----------



## ashtray (8 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Winnman.

Emittieren Leuchtstoffröhren denn UV-Licht? Ich suche schon seit längerem eine (verlässliche Quelle), die beschreibt welche Wellenlängen vom Licht für Korallen von bedeutung sind, hast du da einen Tipp?

Wenn es nur am UV-Anteil liegt könnten so etwas eine Lösung sein:

UV LED

@Dagobert: Welche Lösungen zur Veränderung des Stromes gibt es? Hier bin ich leider ratlos, wie ich dies realsieren kann.

MFG

Patrik


----------



## markus333 (8 Dezember 2010)

*LED Aquariumlampen*

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo Patrik, das ist nicht so ein leichtes Vorhaben.  Ich glaube wenn du Sonnenauf / Untergang simulieren willst glaube ich es ist viel einfacher so etwas zu kaufen. Schau dir mal die Seite LED Aquariumlampen an.  Da gibts so einen Controller fix und fertig.  Dort gibts auch Die Grow Light & LED Aquarium - / Lichtleiste Individuell zusammenstellbar in 
Weiss, Rot, Blau, RotRot Blau. Diese Lichtleisten findest du gleich über den Aquariumlampen. [/FONT]*


----------



## winnman (8 Dezember 2010)

klar emmitieren Leuchtstofflampen UV. 
Die elektrische Entladung erzeugt sogar vorwiegend UV-Licht, dieses trifft auf die Leuchtschicht im inneren der Glasröhre, diese wandelt den Großteil des UV-Lichts in andere Wellenbereiche um, je nach Zusammenstezung deiser Schicht ergibt das dann den entsprechenden Farbton der Röhre.

Meines Wissens nach benötigen Korallen auch relativ viel UV-Anteil.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Patrik,



ashtray schrieb:


> ..@Dagobert: Welche Lösungen zur Veränderung des Stromes gibt es? Hier bin ich leider ratlos, wie ich dies realsieren kann...



Meine Bastlerzeit ist schon lange her. Google mal nach "steuerbare Stromquelle für LED". Dann findest du z.Bsp. das hier:

http://www.led-treiber.de/html/lineare_treiber.html

Hier werden auch die Vor- und Nachteile erläutert.


----------



## ashtray (9 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werd mir die Seite mal anschauen!


----------



## ashtray (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo nochmal. Hab mich nun ein wenig umgesehen und mich dafür entschieden, die Leute mittels Steuerung durch Microcontroller und Relaiskarten zu realisieren. Es gibt doch aber auch sicher Relaiskarten, auf denen ein Mikrocontroller, der die Relaissteuerung quasi "Stand-Alone" realisieren kann?

Könnt ihr mir eine Seite empfehlen, wo ich nach enstrechenden Bauteilen suchen kann?


----------



## element. (13 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich rechne LEDs mit ca. Faktor 10.
> Das heisst, dass 10W LED ca. 100W "Konventionellem" Licht entsprechen.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


 
Arbeitest Du zufällig im Baumarkt und verkaufst so fürchterliche noname-LED-Strahler?

Diese Rechnung kommt niemals hin. 
Außerdem, was ist konventionell? Eine Glühlampe hat nur 5-10% Wirkungsgrad, Leuchtstofflampen immerhin bis zu 40.

Themenstarter: Zum Dimmen schau dir mal die Osram Optotronic Vorschaltgeräte an. Es gibt welche mit 0-10V Eingang, die ein Dimmen von 20...100% ermöglichen. Im Datenblatt steht glaube ich 0...100 aber die springen erst so bei 1,8V an...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Dezember 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du zufällig im Baumarkt und verkaufst so fürchterliche noname-LED-Strahler?


Nein, ich arbeite nicht im Baumarkt.
Ja, ich verkaufe (auch) LED-Strahler.
Nein, Fürchterlich sind die überhaupt nicht.
(Ich hab mich bis jetzt noch nie vor so einem ding gefürchtet) 



> Diese Rechnung kommt niemals hin.
> Außerdem, was ist konventionell? Eine Glühlampe hat nur 5-10% Wirkungsgrad, Leuchtstofflampen immerhin bis zu 40.



Doch, diese Faustregel kommt m.e. schon hin.
Als "konventionell" bezeichnet man "Glühlampen", das hast du klar erkannt.
(Wenn Du hier natürlich deine Baumarktfunzeln dagegensetzt, vor denen Du dich so fürchtest kommt das natürlich nicht mehr hin. 

Gruß
Timo


----------

